# cat paw slammed in sliding door



## Catowner83 (Aug 2, 2013)

A visitor to my house just closed the patio sliding door onto my cats paw (totally accidental) and she screamed. The cat then hid briefly before coming in and eating. Shes now on top of the kitchen cupboard which is her usual sleeping place and appears to be sleeping but with ears pricked. I feel so awful 

In the few minutes after it happened she was gently tapping the injured paw to the floor but when standing holds it up off the floor. As I sais she has managed to get up on top of the cupboard but looks thoroughly miserable


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Catowner83 said:


> A visitor to my house just closed the patio sliding door onto my cats paw (totally accidental) and she screamed. The cat then hid briefly before coming in and eating. Shes now on top of the kitchen cupboard which is her usual sleeping place and appears to be sleeping but with ears pricked. I feel so awful
> 
> In the few minutes after it happened she was gently tapping the injured paw to the floor but when standing holds it up off the floor. As I sais she has managed to get up on top of the cupboard but looks thoroughly miserable


You really need to get her down and have a good look at her paw,is it bleeding/she could have broken toes and in a great deal of pain and may need to see a vet.


----------



## Catowner83 (Aug 2, 2013)

There is no blood, leg looks swollen and she definitely seems to be in a bit of shock or pain (understandably). I cant get a good look at it now as she is up ontop of the cupboard. I just rang the vet line on our insurance details and spoke to a vet nurse - she said as she has eaten she is obviously not too distressed?? And she has just eaten acat treat that I put up on the cupboard for her. What should i be doing/looking for? Obvs keeping her in tonight.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sometimes animals can react differently to pain, I'd get her paw x-rayed to be on the safe side.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ring your actual vets for advice..I would imagine the paw is very sore if shut in the door so will need some pain relief..


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Catowner83 said:


> There is no blood, leg looks swollen and she definitely seems to be in a bit of shock or pain (understandably). I cant get a good look at it now as she is up ontop of the cupboard. I just rang the vet line on our insurance details and spoke to a vet nurse - she said as she has eaten she is obviously not too distressed?? And she has just eaten acat treat that I put up on the cupboard for her. What should i be doing/looking for? Obvs keeping her in tonight.


If her leg is swollen then something has been damaged ,could just be a twist or sprain but could equally be broken.
I ,personally ,would be phoning a vet and not an on-line insurance "vet nurse" for advice.If I considered her to be in a great deal of pain/shock I would err on the safe side and have her looked at.Definitely if there is no improvement she needs to be seen first thing in the morning.


----------



## Catowner83 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for replies - this place is amazing 

Update, partner just returned and she has jumped down from cupboard and is putting weight on paw and walking (almost) normally. She has been having a fuss and moving around a little. Tail is up. Paw/leg looks slightly swollen but she is using it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Catowner83 said:


> Thanks everyone for replies - this place is amazing
> 
> Update, partner just returned and she has jumped down from cupboard and is putting weight on paw and walking (almost) normally. She has been having a fuss and moving around a little. Tail is up. Paw/leg looks slightly swollen but she is using it.


Good news ,I would keep her in and assess her leg in the morning if it is still swollen or she isn't using it I would have her seen to rule out any injury.


----------



## Catowner83 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you  Definitely keeping her in tonight and will see how she is in the morning. Hopefully the fact that she is using it now is a good sign and she will be ok in the morning. What a worry! My visitor feels terrible too


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

I would be at the vet as soon as they open.


----------



## Catowner83 (Aug 2, 2013)

Well this morning she seems absolutely fine thank goodness! :thumbup1:
Running, jumping walking normally and her normal playful affectionate self. So guessing the door must have just pinched her


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

That's great news!


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

How is your cats paw? Did you go to the vets?


----------



## Catowner83 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hiya,

Only just saw your reply. I didnt take the cat to the vet in the end as she was right as rain the next day. I think the door must have just picnhed, and/or gave her a big fright. Thanks for asking after her 

I must say it was a huge relief - I was ready to pack her in her crate and rush her to the emergency vet when it happened! But after a few minutes she was walking on it (albeit with a slight limp) and running and jumping so I guess it would have been an over-reaction. Typical of these things to always happen outside of normal vet opening hours eh


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

Definitely, my male cat has a habit of walking under your legs and i know that if you accidentally nick his paw you feel terrible and spend ages watching for sign of limping. 

I know what you mean about the emergency vets as had to take cats twice - but I guess pets can't decide when to be sick or have an injury.

Glad she is okay. :thumbup1:


----------

